# Prices Orchard Gardens, Dennehy's Cross, Cork



## leesider29 (30 Sep 2008)

anyone have an idea on how much the properties in Orchard Gardens in Dennehy's Cross are going for??

they have on the website site that the 1st phase is sold out


----------



## Paddyboy0576 (9 Oct 2008)

i think you should ring Franilla in Ballincollig if there is no website....by all acounts they are gona be top prices....Do you know anything urself about the apts being build at the bottom of sundays well? I heard that they are the best buy but maybe u have done more research than i have....


----------



## ajapale (9 Oct 2008)

www.thepropertypin.com deals with property prices in comprehenisve way.


----------

